# wish me luck.



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

my first reg. kids will be born sometime in the next 24 hours!

Momma Pride(yesterday):


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good Luck... and Happy kidding.. :hug: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:wahoo:  :leap: :clap: :dance: YAY!!!! Pride's going to give you a white caramel and me a dark caramel! :kidred: :kidred: I called it!!!!!

LET'S GO PRIDE!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:clap: Yay!! Kids soon!! I'm going to say twins...boy and a girl! :wink: 

If you don't mind me asking...could your doe possibly have lice? It looks like she's rubbed fur off her side?? Maybe it's the pic?? Or maybe she's been uncomfortable cause of that wide belly. lol


----------



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

it's the picture. she's all good the tips of her hair is lighter then the rest so it looks weird sometimes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh ok, good....pictures can sometimes make something look so different than it is in person. Keep us posted!!


----------



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

you bet :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, can't wait, can't wait! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so what did she have?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What the update? Any babies?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am hoping that Crissy will be on to give a full update soon, but unfortunately it was not a good outcome.


----------



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately my little Pride did kid the next day, With a big single birth buckling. The buckling got stuck with his head out and was unable to make further progress as his legs we're the whole way back and i could not get them forward no mater what i tried. I pulled the buckling out little by little till he was free but he wasn't able to hold on. However the good news is Pride is doing just fine and will have the chance to be a momma again after a few months rest.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry the boy didnt make it -- glad to hear your doe is ok though :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.  :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh... I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  

Glad to hear your doe is doing well.
Connie


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry the little guy didn't make it. Hope that Pride continues to do well for you.


----------

